# Cramer CBC-Kn3-V1 Charger



## Pilotek (Jun 3, 2011)

Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,
this year (2011) I bought my first MH Knaus Traveller 570 1992 based on Peugeot J5 2.5D.

I am trying hard (better say my workmate) on repairing it, but no success. 

It is an old Cramer CBC-Kn3-V1 Charger and is not charging the batteries while connected to 230V mains.
(It is charging OK while engine is running).

We exchanged and/or chcecked (measured) almost everything in it and on the PCB. Everything looks OK. We estimate (after measuring ~ voltages) that even the transformator is OK.

Bu we don't know:
- if all the wires (9 pcs) is correctly connected (faston "knife" connectors) to PCB (10 "knife" connectors on PCB),
- if all four trimmers are set correctly - or how to set them,
- if the transformator's secondary wire-outputs are really OK (what voltages should they give when connected to 230V mains).

PLEASE, is there somewhere on the web (or do you have any) schematics diagram of the Cramer CBC-Kn3-V1 Charger?
Or some picture/photo of correctly connected wires to PCB, or some description of it, or some measuring points and required values or, or...

I would appreciate any kind of your help. Thank you.


----------



## Dejan Kadunc (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi, did you find out about your problem? In my case charger constantly delivers 14,5V.

I can't find any potenciometers...



Pilotek said:


> Dear Ladies and Gentlemen,
> this year (2011) I bought my first MH Knaus Traveller 570 1992 based on Peugeot J5 2.5D.
> 
> I am trying hard (better say my workmate) on repairing it, but no success.
> ...


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome to motorhomefacts.

My glass is half full as well.

This "member" has not been on the site since January 2012. The original post is now six years old, to the day.

I hope you get an answer from some of the very knowledgable people on here.

Kind regards

p-c


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi and welcome to MHF Dejan.

This is all I came up with, dunno if it helps, but let us know if it does please.

http://everactive.pl/doc/manual_everactive_cbc4.pdf


----------



## by-hahn (Jun 11, 2020)

Hi Pilotec,
have you solved your Problem with Cramer CBC KN3 V1? I can give you some more info if needed.
Kindly regards 
Bernhard from Gemany


----------

